# Wheel Horse Snowblower?



## Rod Gordner (Nov 16, 2003)

I have a 30 year old 12 horse automatic wheel horse model # 1 0465 8 and need to find out how to determine what model snowblowers will fit my unit. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

